# Books & Comics



## Cairenn

we're having the biggest croatian book faire next week here in Zagreb, so I want to know how do you say *BOOKS* & *COMICS* in your languages 

*Croatian*
book (sg.) *KNJIGA*, books (pl.) *KNJIGE*
comic / comic book (sg.) *STRIP*, comics / comic books (pl.) *STRIPOVI*


----------



## sean de lier

Tagalog
Book:
*libro* (s.) / *mga libro* (pl.) 
*aklat *(s.) / *mga aklat* (pl.)

Comics:
*komiks* (s.) [I do not know if there is another Tagalog word for comics, but this is what I use and this is what I see in comic strips themselves...]


----------



## ronanpoirier

Book Fair there in Zagreb? We're having Porto Alegre's Book Fair right now 


Portuguese:

book(s) = livro(s)
comics = gibi(s), revista(s) em quadrinhos, revistinha(s)


----------



## Cairenn

ronanpoirier said:


> Book Fair there in Zagreb? We're having Porto Alegre's Book Fair right now



our lasts only for 5 days  unfortunately
http://www.zv.hr/sajmovi/150/index_en.html


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Italian ->*
Book : Libro
Books : Libri
Comics : Fumetti


----------



## jazyk

> Portuguese:
> 
> book(s) = livro(s)
> comics = gibi(s), revista(s) em quadrinhos, revistinha(s)


If I'm not mistaken, they call comic books _BD (banda desenhada)_ in Portugal. It could be of French extraction: _bande dessinée_, or maybe it's just a coincidence.


----------



## Black Horse

*Spanish (castellano in Mexico, may differ from other Spanish-speaking countries)*

Book
libro (s.) / libros (pl.)

Comic
comic (s.) / comics (pl.)
tira cómica (s.) / tiras cómicas (pl.)
caricatura (s.) / caricaturas (pl.)


----------



## Mahaodeh

I'm not sure what a comic is, I am assuming it's a type of magazine that has comical subjects.  So in Arabic it would be:

Book: Kitab (s.) Kutub (pl.)
Comic: Majalla Fukahiyya (s.) Majallat Fukahiyya (pl.) (lit. Comic/funny Magazines)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mahaodeh said:


> I'm not sure what a comic is


Hi Mahaodeh,
Take a look here, here or here.
These are all comics.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
In *Dutch*:
- book (sg.) *boek*; (pl.) *boeken*
- comic book (sg.) *stripverhaal*, *beeldverhaal*, *strip*, *stripboek*; (pl.) *stripverhalen*, *beeldverhalen *(beeld = +/- image), *strips*, *stripboeken*

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Mahaodeh

Angel.Aura said:


> Hi Mahaodeh,
> Take a look here, here or here.
> These are all comics.


 
Oh, thanks for the information, then it would be:

Majalla Musawwara (lit. pictured magazine)
or
Kitab Musawwar (lit. pictured book)

We don't have a specific name for them, probably because they are not so common except for children.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
Books — 本 (hon)
Comics — 漫画, マンガ (manga); コミックス (komikkusu)


----------



## Stéphane89

_In French,_

*Comics* = *Bandes dessinées* (or *BD*).
*Books* = *Livres*


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian
Books = Cărţi
Comics = Benzi desenate


----------



## Petter

In Norwegian:
Books = bøker
Comics = tegneserier


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> If I'm not mistaken, they call comic books _BD (banda desenhada)_ in Portugal. It could be of French extraction: _bande dessinée_, or maybe it's just a coincidence.


That's right. In Portugal:

Books: *livros*
Comics: *banda(s) desenhada(s)*; you can also say *histórias aos quadradinhos*, although this is more colloquial.


----------



## Sepia

Flaminius said:


> Japanese:
> Books — 本 (hon)
> Comics — 漫画, マンガ (manga); コミックス (komikkusu)




Be careful with the word "manga" - in most of Western Europe that word is used only as reference to East Asian, mainly Japanese, comics or those that are drawn in a similar style.

In Danish the words are

bog - bøger

tegneserie - tegneserier


----------



## ameana7

In Turkish,

Book: Kitap,
Books: Kitaplar
Comic: Çizgi roman
Comics: Çizgi romanlar


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In Chinese ( Mandarin )

book 书 shū  

 comics     连环画 lián huán huà


----------



## jr31

Hi

In Hungarian, book is : könyv (plural : könyvek), and comics is képregény ( = novel by images, if I am not mistaken)

In Corsican, book is libru (plural : libri). I don't know about how to say comics, though. In the only one I read in that language, the word "stalvatoghju" seems to have been used as a translation of that word, but in the same context it could also have meant adventure. If I had to use the word comics, I'd probably use the French word for it (which would be "una B.D.")


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Polish:

books   - książki (pl.), książka (sg.)
comics - komiksy (pl.), komiks (sg.)


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:

*book(s) = *kirja*, (pl.) *kirjat*
comics = *sarjakuva*,  (pl.) *sarjakuvat* (lit. "serial pictures")


----------



## Maja

Cairenn said:


> *Croatian*
> book (sg.) *KNJIGA*, books (pl.) *KNJIGE*
> comic / comic book (sg.) *STRIP*, comics / comic books (pl.) *STRIPOVI*


 Same in Serbian.


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto, _LIBROJ KAJ KOMIKSOJ_.


----------

